# Pymatuning Ice



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Can anyone update the ice conditions? Would love to head that way but almost 2 hr drive and want to be sure. Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

Call gaitway bait & tackle 440-293-7227. They are saying 10 inches of ice


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I called Gateway Bait and Tackle and a great deal of help. He had someone checking the ice and told me to call back in an hour. Before I could call him back he called me...I did not leave my number or ask him to call! That is going above and beyond. He said ice is good just stay away from creeks and inlets. On my way


----------



## b drake (Oct 22, 2011)

That's good! They are very ice people up there!


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Yep,good people.Russ has called me back a few times without giving him my # or anything.Out of the blue get a call after someone has came in with a update.And has told me to call him at anytime of the night if I needed something and he would open up.Now thats service


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Good fishing w/ ya crappie addict, first time to pPymatuning on Sunday. There are some really nice crappie in that lake. Kept 6- perch and 3- crappies( can only imagine when that lake gets hottWW


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i fished south of tuttle point on the pa side for a few hours in the late afternoon and got the skunk! where did yall go out of? any walleyes?


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Largest crappie I've ever caught came through the ice off Tuttle. 15 3/4" on a tip up with hook & Minnie. Absolute slob! That was over a decade ago. Where has the time gone!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Couple years back when we had I and fished on xmas eve I got 25-30 slabs thru the ice all were 13-15 inchers. I was hooting and hollering. The best anyone else did around me thay day in my crew was 5-10 and some perch. Still haven't hotten an eye there yet. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Left of the point, 14 fow


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That lake was the place to ice fish back in the 80's. Went downhill but seems to be making a huge comeback due to the good works of Oh and Pa DNR's! Friend called me one Sat. night back in the day and said he'd been there all day. There was a huge snowfall, total whiteout, and everyone in the pack north of Stoker were slaying the huge walleye-most in the 5-10 lb range!!t Everyone was catching them! I met him there thè next morning and on my second jig, I pulled a 5 # er. That was it for the rest of the day. Typical fish story, "shoulda been there yesterday!" Hope to get back there soon-it's been a long time since my last trip.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Has anyone been back out since the warm up? Curious if the ice is holding up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

